# Josh Howard=Superstar



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

There I said it. He will be a household name after the Finals, if he already is not


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Howard still isnt a superstar yet. I hope he does become one soon. Maybe he will skip being an all-star and become a superstar in the Finals.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

another season and maybe


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> There I said it. He will be a household name after the Finals, if he already is not


is the same way manu was a superstar?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> another season and maybe


Do you know what a Superstar is? He's not even a All-Star yet, he's far from a superstar seriously i don't think he will ever be a superstar. Superstar is like top 10 players in the league.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> is the same way manu was a superstar?


Yea and he's better then Kobe.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> Do you know what a Superstar is? He's not even a All-Star yet, he's far from a superstar seriously i don't think he will ever be a superstar. Superstar is like top 10 players in the league.


ffs man i said ****in MAYBE. goddamn man he has the talent to be a all star now imo.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> ffs man i said ****in MAYBE. goddamn man he has the talent to be a all star now imo.


Why are you mad? I was not trying to offend you, if i did then i'm sorry. I'm sure we are mature enough to talk it out, there is no need to get angry.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

As much as I like him, but he will never be a superstar in this league. But I think he will be an All-Star for years to come


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

croco said:


> As much as I like him, but he will never be a superstar in this league. But I think he will be an All-Star for years to come


I agree.


----------



## MavsChick (Jan 19, 2006)

I think as a SF he'll end up being between Tayshaun Prince on the low end and S. Marion on the high end. He's as good a defender as Prince but has way more offensive potential, and he's a good rebounder for a SF and has quick hands and can rack up the steals but to nowhere near Marion's level in either.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

MavsChick said:


> I think as a SF he'll end up being between Tayshaun Prince on the low end and S. Marion on the high end. He's as good a defender as Prince but has way more offensive potential, and he's a good rebounder for a SF and has quick hands and can rack up the steals but to nowhere near Marion's level in either.


I think Josh Howard is a better player then Prince.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I think Howards better than Prince right now too. Last year I would have chosen Prince though, but Josh has come a long way.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I actually think he might be able to be a little better than Marion. He wont be a superstar IMO.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

It's amazing how Josh Howard can shoot now, that's going to huge help for Dirk.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Howard will probably be a guy that ppl will be wondering that deserves to be a HOF or not, hopefully


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

He's a good player, and maybe he will be an All-Star several times in his career. 
However, Nowitzki's shade is too large for Josh to become a superstar. 
Nowitzki is the superstar and Josh is second option.
In other words, Josh Howard might be the right hand of God, but he will never be the God.


----------

